# Louise's bear is now officially scored



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just got in from getting Louise's bear skull officially scored and it came in at 21-9/16" #3 all time in FROW
WTG Louise
Rick


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*good stuff*

wow..nice

G


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Awesome!! Tell her I said congrats.

Rob


----------



## FakeTreeTeam (Oct 1, 2009)

Good stuff, that is really exiting.. Please pass on my congratulations...

Dale,


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

10-4, thanks guys, I'll let the boss know .
Rick


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*pepperettes*

Hey Trapper are you going to make pepperettes out of that thing??

G


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Rick, I'm sure you don't hear this very often... Oh my!!! That's sooooo big!!


Mmmmmm.... Bear-kabobs.... Mmmmmmm


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

yep, bear kabobs, and pepperettes as well....mmmmm jealous yet :shade:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Baldini said:


> Rick, I'm sure you don't hear this very often... Oh my!!! That's sooooo big!!
> 
> LOL you're damn right I don't hear that too often...the nurses just say ....WOW
> :lol3:


----------



## chilcotin (Nov 7, 2009)

That is one awesome bear, I have taken some hogs and my biggest is 20 5/8. Congrats are in order.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

trapper1 said:


> it came in at 21-9/16" #3 all time in FROW
> WTG Louise
> Rick


Oink Oink! That's a hog!


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Awesome bear! Congratulations Louise!


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

awesome bear.


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

*Excellent!*

Not bad Louise! 
Only 1/16 off the green score!
I'd like to see the skull when it's done.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Inukshuk, it actually green scored 21-11/16", 1/8 shrinkage...pretty good in my books, but the garage still stinks..ukey:
Rick


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*what?*



trapper1 said:


> Inukshuk, it actually green scored 21-11/16", 1/8 shrinkage...pretty good in my books, but the garage still stinks..ukey:
> Rick


to much cabbage?

gilles


----------

